# mark bell sling shot



## ken Sass (Feb 12, 2015)

just got 1 the mad dog, i am using it for overload training got 405 for 2, any guess on how much it helps at the bottom?? it sure saves my shoulders a lot of stress


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2015)

No clue on the actual amount of help it provides (pounds) but I love mine; got it when working around a partially torn labrum and it kept me under the bar.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 13, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> just got 1 the mad dog, i am using it for overload training got 405 for 2, any guess on how much it helps at the bottom?? it sure saves my shoulders a lot of stress



Extremely a lot, it's like a shirt chest plate!

The chest plate in a shirt can gives inches of pop the sleeves help the lockout in a shirt.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2015)

I have the red one and the Lillibridges say its worth 30 pounds overload.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 13, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I have the red one and the Lillibridges say its worth 30 pounds overload.


that is the 1 i have also


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 13, 2015)

great for overloading my man.  i have the red one also and love it.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 13, 2015)

The mad dog should be black. Red is the original. Big difference in the two.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 13, 2015)

A dude at my gym was using a red one to bench 135. So rest assured, you should be able to hit a solid 135 no problem.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> A dude at my gym was using a red one to bench 135. So rest assured, you should be able to hit a solid 135 no problem.





One time I used mine to bench a set of 50 @ 225. Those are fun the bar flys off your chest.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> The mad dog should be black. Red is the original. Big difference in the two.


mine is the mad dog, it is black with red wrighting, sorry for any confusion


----------



## Irish (Feb 13, 2015)

Any idea how to get these shipped internationally? I looked into buying one but you an only get them in North America. I feel it would really help as I often get issues with my shoulders on heavy bench day


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 13, 2015)

Irish said:


> Any idea how to get these shipped internationally? I looked into buying one but you an only get them in North America. I feel it would really help as I often get issues with my shoulders on heavy bench day



http://www.howmuchyabench.net/international-vendors/


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was curious how much it helps for an elbow injury? I was thinking about picking one up


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 14, 2015)

Probably not going to much for your elbow bud.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 15, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> I was curious how much it helps for an elbow injury? I was thinking about picking one up


depends on your issue, mine, it helps cause it helps keep them warm


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 16, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> I was curious how much it helps for an elbow injury? I was thinking about picking one up



more of a shoulder saver, bud.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> I was curious how much it helps for an elbow injury? I was thinking about picking one up



Triceps are what we lockout weight with so the more you overload the bar the harder on the elbows it will be, slingshot overloads the bar.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 16, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> depends on your issue, mine, it helps cause it helps keep them warm



It's some sort of bullshit tendinitis, pain sort of radiates down from my elbow, to my wrist. 
Hurts to make a fist or give a firm hand shake, or take a gallon of milk out of the fridge. 

It doesn't hurt much when I bench, just thought maybe the slinger would save some wear and tear.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 16, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> It's some sort of bullshit tendinitis, pain sort of radiates down from my elbow, to my wrist.
> Hurts to make a fist or give a firm hand shake, or take a gallon of milk out of the fridge.
> 
> It doesn't hurt much when I bench, just thought maybe the slinger would save some wear and tear.


i think it might but that is just a opinion


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 17, 2015)

Ken, thanks for posting this. I am currently looking for wrist wraps and I see an excellent deal in their "Combo" section.


----------

